# Tortoiseshell



## Sharon_ (Jul 6, 2011)

I think you named it Tortoiseshell? Correct me if i'm wrong 

Mothers are argente and cinnamon. Father is an agouti.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

they are brindles.The darker ones are cinnamon brindles,the others appear to be argente brindles.The whitish one looks to be a brindle buck and as it's white and shiney it means they are sex linked brindles.The bucks don't survive and it's best to cull them at birth.You can spot the brindles in the nest at birth by their short curly whiskers.Best to remove the bucks at that point.To produce brindles,the mother must be a brindle it can't be carried by a buck.


----------



## Sharon_ (Jul 6, 2011)

I know what they are, but I didn't know how to say it in English 
The brindle man is already removed after taking the picture. I already breed them since 2 years ago, so I know the genetics and the sex linked facts


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

ah,ok,language barrier  they would just be normal cimmamon and argente brindles in the u.k then,we don't have tortoiseshell,do you in Belgium?


----------



## Sharon_ (Jul 6, 2011)

The genetic code of our brindles is Mobr. We call it 'schildpad' or English translation 'Tortoiseshell'. http://www.hiiret.fi/eng/breeding/varie ... shell.html


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh,that is interesting,same variety,different name.


----------



## Sharon_ (Jul 6, 2011)

Yes, we've always learned brindle is Avy. That isn't sex linked, but we don't have it in Belgium or in the Netherlands.


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

we did have tortishell briefly in the Uk many moons ago, the Tortishell had many colours in its coat, and numerous genetical difficulties, so we know the tort as something completly different to brindles. I Remember the First Brindles in the Uk, I think I had two of the original 5, which I paired to some of my stock, which was a favour for a gentleman called Frank Ansell of Cornwall, who came to my Mousery near Weston Super Mare and took them away to Cornwall, from there I believe he spread them around the English Fancy. I cannot recall who supplied the original two mice, it would of been a northern fancier, and i would of picked them up at a manchester show. Something says Dave Bumford had something to do with it.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

This is so interesting!


----------

